# Welches Programm



## wodi (16. August 2007)

Hallo
Ich will mall wissen welches Programm ich am besten nehmen soll für solche Grafiken. 
Ich probiere das gerade mit Photoshop aber das klappt nicht so gut mit dem Zeichenstift. Ich kann da irgent wie nicht die geschwungenen Linien dicker machen. 
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen für ein Programm wo sowas drauf hat.


Danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. August 2007)

Hm, das Beispiel ist ja nun wirklich vollgeladen mit Effekten - was meinst du genau?

Prinzipiell hat so gut wie jedes 2D-Grafik-Programm so etwas "auf dem Kasten". Deshalb ist es auch schwer dir einen Tipp zu geben. Wenn du dich im Vektor-Milieu wohl fühlst, solltest du es mit Illustrator probieren. Wenn du aber bei Photoshop bleiben möchtest oder konkrete Fragen zum Zeichenstift hast kannst du dich auch direkt an das Photoshop-Forum richten.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. August 2007)

Hi,
also ich denke du wirst beides benötigen um zu einem Vergleichbaren Ergebnis zu kommen.
Ansonsten kann ich mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen, was das Fragen betrifft.

Gruß


----------



## Pyromanic (23. August 2007)

Hey Wodi,

du kannst diese geschwungenen Linien auch im Photoshop machen, das geht mit dem Zeichenstift. Du musst die Maus mit der linken-Maustaste geklickt halten und dann kannst du mit dem Zeichenstift geschwungene und anliegende Linien machen. Die kannst auch im Nachhinein noch mit STRG+ Mausklick noch verschieben oder bearbeiten. Musst dann allerdings unter "Pfade" (Ist direkt bei dem Ebenenfenster mit drin, nur rechts) schauen, da ist dann dein aktueller Pfad. Du kannst auch mehrere machen. Musst dann allerdings unter Pfade (sobald dein Pfad beendet ist) einen doppelklick machen und ihn umbennen. Danach normal weiter.
Wenn du allerdings ein Vektor-Programm vorziehst, kann ich dir Coral-Draw empfehlen, ist sehr einfach und pflegeleicht. Allerdings braucht man etwas bis man genau weiß wo was ist. Aber ist glaub in jedem Programm so .
Die Farben, Verläufe etc, die du vorhast, solltest du aber danach im Photoshop machen. Ist am Einfachsten. Um aber eine Vektordatei im Photoshop öffnen zu können, musst du die Datei als .eps oder .ai abspeichern.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen, viel Spaß damit 
Liebe Grüße,
Pyromanic :suspekt:


----------



## Roman-studios (17. September 2007)

Zitat von Pyromanic 





> Vektor-Programm vorziehst, kann ich dir Coral-Draw empfehlen, ist sehr einfach und



Das empfehle dir auch


----------

